# Stop picking up minors



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

I used to think it was OK to pick up these kids. 

Report them or they'll keep requesting for another poor uninitiated driver to come and pick them up. Don't be afraid to call them ahead of time if they're coming from a place that minors usually come from (i.e.. high school, middle school) and ask them their age.

I reported 2 today and Uber's lovely canned message told me that even the driver can get punished by Uber...oh dear.

-Peter


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


Keep in mind you can drive around people with open alcohol containers, drugs and let's not forget the prostitutes but you cannot drive minors. Just so everyone is clear here and following the rules.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Unaccompanied minors are not covered under Uber's insurance or yours. If you ever want to own anything again, don't let underage kids in the car. You are taking on a huge liability problem. 

I'm taking a harder line on account name mismatches, too. If it's four college age guys named "Diane" I'm driving away.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> I used to think it was OK to pick up these kids.
> 
> Report them or they'll keep requesting for another poor uninitiated driver to come and pick them up. Don't be afraid to call them ahead of time if they're coming from a place that minors usually come from (i.e.. high school, middle school) and ask them their age.
> 
> ...


Wait.... So you reported these minors, and Uber warned you that you could get in trouble ???
So wtf did they think you were reporting them for ?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Uber's lovely canned message told me that even the driver can get punished by Uber


Screenshot please


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Screenshot please












I told the minor to cancel the request, and reported it. I reported earlier about this rider being a minor, and nothing was done. Then I get his request again weeks later.

I'd rather lose this trip than my house.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

around 3pm when schools get out look closely at the blue dot on the map when the app pings if the blue dot is at a high school dont accept, the map will tell you if it is at a high school, also write down addresses of schools in your area dont accept. 

uber also needs to stop punishing cancels for legit reasons


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Right, that will work. Just ask the teacher I took home yesterday.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


"Valuable service"? Kidding right? Driving unaccompanied minors is a violation of the Terms of Use by the account holder, the driver and is excluded from insurance coverage.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


If you if you were picking children up with their parents not in the car you're not providing a service you're providing a way for their parents to set at home or at work for not making proper arrangements to pick their children up, it clearly states in the our terms of service if we pick anyone up under the age of 18 if you're involved in an automobile accident you're going to be sued your insurance will not cover you their parents could come back and sue you even though they're the ones that phoned it in you can say you provided service don't say we unless you have a mouse in your pocket.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What if they're 17 but you have no idea?? Some can look 23


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> What if they're 17 but you have no idea?? Some can look 23


"But Officer, she said she was 23!" lol

Yeah, sometimes it's difficult, if not impossible, to make out the age of some kids. Take the rider. Listen in to the conversation, and ask, "Hey, so, what college do you go to?" or the like. There are MANY ways to informally ask. If they are 17 or under, and they CONFIRM, complete the trip at your discretion, and advise them of the TOS. Then report to Uber IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What if they're 17 but you have no idea?? Some can look 23


Your allowed to check ID per terms and conditions


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Deesnuts said:


> "Valuable service"? Kidding right? Driving unaccompanied minors is a violation of the Terms of Use by the account holder, the driver and is excluded from insurance coverage.


Don't pay much attention to "her"; this is a not-so-obvious troll account fyi. Using a real-looking name but with a stock photo of Chelsea Handler (too cheap to buy one without the watermark!). Numerous well-known posters have called this particular poster out on the legal pitfalls of much of their "advice" (jump starting cars, giving pax home baked goods, now transporting minors) and these legitimate concerns are _never _given a response. It boggles the mind why this person's threads still get 100+ replies, lol. First-rate trolling though...

As to the topic at hand, Uber states it right in their updated TOS yet people *still *giving erroneous advice to transport unaccompanied minors. Smh. I trust Harry "therideshareguy" Campbell infinitely more than Chelsea Handler... sorry.



DRider85 said:


> What if they're 17 but you have no idea?? Some can look 23


If you pick up from a school or are generally in doubt, just ask for ID. Not a big deal really. You think a bartender can use the same excuse for serving a minor? Look out for _yourself_; do not expect a rider or Uber/Lyft to do this for you.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Your allowed to check ID per terms and conditions


Kids have been honest with me when I drive up and roll my window down, and ask them their age. Then I ask who's account is the request under. They usually say it's their own account, using parent's CC.

If they lie about their age, I ask them the year they were born. What amazes me is most can't calculate that fast (even though this year is 20*17*).


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What if they're 17 but you have no idea?? Some can look 23


I am sorry but I think you're a water head we're not talking about juveniles that look like they're 18 were talking about preschool children picking children up that are very young they are being escorted to their car by the school guard at the drop-off Zone yes it's extremely difficult to guess the age of some passengers getting in our cars it's not difficult when they're pre kindergarten or preschool and I agree with the other gentlemen's statement I believe you must not have both oars in the water


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


If you get in an accident, there is a liability issue, you are violating the insurer's requirements for picking up passengers, so you'd better understand the ramifications should this happen, and how it effects you personally, how it affects the kids, etc. For example, what if it meant that, the insurer pays the kids medical expenses, and comes after you for reimbursement ( uber is off the hook if you violate their rules ) ? Do you own any property, have assets? I own a house, so i don't take chances. I might be wrong, but I'd look into this, if I were you.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you get in an accident, there is a liability issue, you are violating the insurer's requirements for picking up passengers, so you'd better understand the ramifications should this happen, and how it effects you personally, how it affects the kids, etc. For example, what if it meant that, the insurer pays the kids medical expenses, and comes after you for reimbursement ( uber is off the hook if you violate their rules ) ? Do you own any property, have assets? I own a house, so i don't take chances. I might be wrong, but I'd look into this, if I were you.


 Exactly


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

DocT said:


> View attachment 94125
> 
> 
> I told the minor to cancel the request, and reported it. I reported earlier about this rider being a minor, and nothing was done. Then I get his request again weeks later.
> ...


Well..say u asked their age and they said there are 18...unless its obviois 10 year olds...no one can do shit against you. They lied..not ur problem...since nothing u can do to verify


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Well..say u asked their age and they said there are 18...unless its obviois 10 year olds...no one can do shit against you. They lied..not ur problem...since nothing u can do to verify


If you get involved in automobile accident and they're under 18 years of age you are responsible whether they lied to you or not the bottom line is if they're not 18 and you put them in your car it's your responsibility but don't sit there and tell any of us if they lie to you it's not your responsibility it is your responsibility.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> If you get involved in automobile accident and they're under 18 years of age you are responsible whether they lied to you or not the bottom line is if they're not 18 and you put them in your car it's your responsibility but don't sit there and tell any of us if they lie to you it's not your responsibility it is your responsibility.


There be further invistigation
Its like domestic violance case...tommorw ur gf from 2 years ago..can be in a bad mood, call police and say u hit her. U be arreated on a spot...then they will investigate further and u be dismissed more likely.
Same goes here...plus they are faking acct...which they be responsisble for fraud as well. So dont tell me its all black and white shit. There be more to it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Well..say u asked their age and they said there are 18...unless its obviois 10 year olds...no one can do shit against you. They lied..not ur problem...since nothing u can do to verify


Hopefully, when highly skilled lawyers are cross-examing you in a lawsuit against you, you won't let them trip you up, you are really smart, know all their tricks, eh? -- so you'll come out smelling like a rose.

You hope.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Hopefully, when highly skilled lawyers are cross-examing you in a lawsuit against you, you won't let them trip you up, you are really smart, know all their tricks, eh? -- so you'll come out smelling like a rose.
> 
> You hope.


Your drunk. They aint going after uber drivers. I can prommise u that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Your drunk. They aint going after uber drivers. I can prommise u that.


"prommise u that" and I'm the one who is drunk? you sound like someone I know, let's see...hmmmm, it's this guy who doesn't know jack sh i t.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> since nothing u can do to verify


wrong, you are authorized to ask for ID


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> wrong, you are authorized to ask for ID


Yes, you are authorized to ask for ID. Please read your driver TOS. I'm too lazy to screen shot it and re-upload it again and again. I posted a screen shot somewhere in UP land, and so have others.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Well..say u asked their age and they said there are 18...unless its obviois 10 year olds...no one can do shit against you. They lied..not ur problem...since nothing u can do to verify


The law always goes with "what is a reasonable person supposed to do" i.e, did you what a reasonable person would do in the attempt to conform to the law? It's no sweat to ask if the kid is 18, and ask for ID, I should think in a court they would ask you if you asked the kid for an ID. Not all kids have ID, but if they are over 18, they are expected to, so no ID, no ride.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I hear you guys ! I sure wouldn't want this guy in my car ! I'd be like look, i said, NO miners !  Lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Keep in mind you can drive around people with open alcohol containers, drugs and let's not forget the prostitutes but you cannot drive minors. Just so everyone is clear here and following the rules.


Show me the rules you're referring to and no, the rider TOS does not apply to drivers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> The law always goes with "what is a reasonable person supposed to do" i.e, did you what a reasonable person would do in the attempt to conform to the law? It's no sweat to ask if the kid is 18, and ask for ID, I should think in a court they would ask you if you asked the kid for an ID. Not all kids have ID, but if they are over 18, they are expected to, so no ID, no ride.


Most states do not require ID and most places do not forbid carrying minors. Uber doesn't either.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Most states do not require ID and most places do not forbid carrying minors. Uber doesn't either.


Uber forbids carrying minors unaccompanied by an adult. Nothing about ID is mentioned, it's just common sense to check it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


Unaccompanied minors pose a liability risk that neither Uber nor Lyft's insurance carrier wants to accept.

To each their own, but the best rule of thumb as a business is to uniformly not carry unaccompanied minors. We provide a valuable service keeping drunks off the road, too, but those passengers are covered within the bounds of James River Insurance's policies with Lyft and Uber. Other TNC companies may differ.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber forbids carrying minors unaccompanied by an adult. Nothing about ID is mentioned, it's just common sense to check it.


You all made me dust off the old requirements and Conduct section of the TOS. The part about being authorized to check ID is towards the bottom.

*User Requirements and Conduct.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when accessing or using the Services, and you may only access or use the Services for lawful purposes (e.g., no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You may not in your access or use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber forbids carrying minors unaccompanied by an adult. Nothing about ID is mentioned, it's just common sense to check it.


In the Driver App: go to Account > Help > Safety and Security > Rider Safety > "What is the age limit for riders using the app?" and you'll see: this message.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure why there is controversy about this, Terms of Use seems pretty clear.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

There have been only 2 instances so far where I have asked for ID.

1. Possible minors who were drunk and refused to provide ID and then proceeded to throw things at my car after I denied the ride request.

2. An 18 year old that had NO problem showing ID. They even had it ready knowing that I would ask.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Right, that will work. Just ask the teacher I took home yesterday.


Ifs it's a teacher, he/she should be smart enough to call the driver and let him know it's not for an underaged student.
You're being a bit nasty with your attitude regarding this.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> The law always goes with "what is a reasonable person supposed to do" i.e, did you what a reasonable person would do in the attempt to conform to the law? It's no sweat to ask if the kid is 18, and ask for ID, I should think in a court they would ask you if you asked the kid for an ID. Not all kids have ID, but if they are over 18, they are expected to, so no ID, no ride.


. . . Hence dash cams.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DocT said:


> In the Driver App: go to Account > Help > Safety and Security > Rider Safety > "What is the age limit for riders using the app?" and you'll see: this message.
> 
> View attachment 94179


Yes, that _was_ helpful . . .


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's one way to play it:
- Arrive at pickup, ask pax for name
- After deciding this person is not the account holder and is also underage, inform them that both of you are going sit for another 4 1/2 minutes to wait for the account holder
- Account holder never shows, cancel as no show, collect fee


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Show me the rules you're referring to and no, the rider TOS does not apply to drivers.


Google them. You're a smart cookie.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I for one don't think we should be pickling up children either.

Also PeterNorth you were great in SwallowThis part 7


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

What about parents with young kids without a carseat?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

gonchys said:


> What about parents with young kids without a carseat?


Definitely no


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was just informed by Brown & Brown Ins. that TNC contracting is too risky to write a Business Owner's Policy. Is it any wonder when this kind of thing is prevalent?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


I hope you realize that if you're involved in an accident with a minor your world is going to be turned upside down. I highly suggest you read Ubers TOS and dig deep into the insurance clause. There's a reason Uber terminates users for violating the terms. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> You all made me dust off the old requirements and Conduct section of the TOS. The part about being authorized to check ID is towards the bottom.
> 
> *User Requirements and Conduct.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when accessing or using the Services, and you may only access or use the Services for lawful purposes (e.g., no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You may not in your access or use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.


Not sure how it is in Hawaii but in California, the CPUC actually does not allow tnc drivers pick up minors.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dashcam, ya got to have a dashcam to protect yourself.

I cancelled a ride on a minor, np. Then he called Uber again and I got the ping, but didn't accept it. There goes my acceptance rating, but I kept my house.

Reported rider and account holder as Fraudulent use. 

Move on and Uber Up.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

My strategy goes as if it's a pickup that's more than 5 minutes I'll Google the address after I accept it. If it's a school or high school I'll write out a text message saying I see your at a school, if your not 18 please cancel the ride. The terms of service state you need to be 18 and over to ride or you need an adult. If you are 18 I'll be there shortly and I always send a text message after 5 minutes of driving and then send my cancellation letter in the Lyft for my 5$ cancel fee.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> We provide a valuable service delivering the kids to school and taking them home. No way will I refuse them.


In other words, you're willing to violate rules, regulations and the law. Well....aren't you the nice little Uber shill.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Right, that will work. Just ask the teacher I took home yesterday.


Was the teacher a minor? If so you were in violation of rules, regulations and the law. You like to gamble,eh?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> I hope you realize that if you're involved in an accident with a minor your world is going to be turned upside down. I highly suggest you read Ubers TOS and dig deep into the insurance clause. There's a reason Uber terminates users for violating the terms. I'll leave it at that.


Most Uber drivers haven't read any of the TOS. If they had, they'd also know Uber (James River) can sue the driver to recoup any money they pay out in the event of an accident.

Wonderful insurance policy Uber offers, eh?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

The problem is the drivers who DO pick them up. You can tell these kids all day that you cannot pick up unaccompanied minors but they'll just ping another poor driver who has no idea. Reporting them as fraud is the best thing.

Emailing Uber is tricky since no human actually reads your message. If you say "block this person from platform because they are a minor" they will say, " I am so sorry your rider wasn't pleasant, we went ahead and blocked them from you so you won't receive requests from them"... I don't know who's worse; Uber or the kid!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Here's one way to play it:
> - Arrive at pickup, ask pax for name
> - After deciding this person is not the account holder and is also underage, inform them that both of you are going sit for another 4 1/2 minutes to wait for the account holder
> - Account holder never shows, cancel as no show, collect fee


Cancel as fraudulent. This will block their access to the platform.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

gonchys said:


> What about parents with young kids without a carseat?


Pick up the latest DMV guide book, or go online. Read about the car seat law yourself, since no one here believes anything anyone posts with or without screenshots.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Minors are a liability both to the driver and to your rating which is important in nyc for black car dispatch. I avoid them and cancel fares immediately if they look younger than 18. No questions asked


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Dashcam, ya got to have a dashcam to protect yourself.
> 
> I cancelled a ride on a minor, np. Then he called Uber again and I got the ping, but didn't accept it. There goes my acceptance rating, but I kept my house.
> 
> ...


You missed out on an easy $5, twice.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Does anyone else find it strange that a guy, using the name of a prominent porn star, is advising people on who to pick up and transport?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

has anybody ever been deactivated for transporting a minor sounds like uber secretly doesnt care


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that a guy, using the name of a prominent porn star, is advising people on who to pick up and transport?


Not at all. It's seems quite normal.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> has anybody ever been deactivated for transporting a minor sounds like uber secretly doesnt care


Don't know about that, but this issue is a veritable "power keg" waiting to detonate (in an explosive news story).


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> has anybody ever been deactivated for transporting a minor sounds like uber secretly doesnt care


Uber doesn't care IMHO. The TOS is written to cover Uber's a$$ in a civil lawsuit. It also gives Uber the ability to pass the blame to the rider and driver in case of an incident. 99.9% of the time, transporting a minor will go smoothly but in case of that slight chance something happens, Uber can/will say "it's written, we told them not to transport minors".


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that a guy, using the name of a prominent porn star, is advising people on who to pick up and transport?


I do it as a public service, Red..


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> has anybody ever been deactivated for transporting a minor sounds like uber secretly doesnt care


It's only their "partners" they don't care about..


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

PeterNorth said:


> Keep in mind you can drive around people with open alcohol containers, drugs and let's not forget the prostitutes but you cannot drive minors. Just so everyone is clear here and following the rules.


I rather err on the side of caution, I only had a minor passenger and ask him to cancel the ride, I did send a message to Uber so they didn't charge him for that. I don't allow open containers and if they carrying beer or liquor I always put it in the trunk, if you get stopped by a cop you get an automatic DWI or violation or the open container law and you are in for a rough ride not counting the deactivation of your account. Is not worth the risk.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Google them. You're a smart cookie.


I don't need to. I know they don't exist.


----------



## Booberx (Jan 27, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I used to think it was OK to pick up these kids until I read an article by TheRideShareGuy (google it).
> 
> Report them or they'll keep requesting for another poor uninitiated driver to come and pick them up. Don't be afraid to call them ahead of time if they're coming from a place that minors usually come from (i.e.. high school, middle school) and ask them their age.
> 
> ...


Peter,

A little off topic but I noticed your name and I had to let you know I gave a ride to the actual Peter North a couple months ago from Laguna Beach.
True story. He used to workout at my gym in rancho santa margarita when he lived in coto de caza years ago so I know it was him. Even gave him a spot a couple of times. The guy was repping squats with 405 on the bar. Maybe that's his moneyshot secret lol.

Yeah picking up minors is no bueno.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Booberx said:


> Peter,
> 
> A little off topic but I noticed your name and I had to let you know I gave a ride to the actual Peter North a couple months ago from Laguna Beach.
> True story. He used to workout at my gym in rancho santa margarita when he lived in coto de caza years ago so I know it was him. Even gave him a spot a couple of times. The guy was repping squats with 405 on the bar. Maybe that's his moneyshot secret lol.
> ...


He's my idol.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't need to. I know they don't exist.


Are you intentionally dense, or really just a brick?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Are you intentionally dense, or really just a brick?


So, no source for your claim and you're butthurt?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> So, no source for your claim and you're butthurt?


You truly are gifted. This research took me 3 seconds through a website called Google. https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber forbids carrying minors unaccompanied by an adult.


Uber does not forbid drivers from carrying minors. Some states do.



Oscar Levant said:


> Nothing about ID is mentioned, it's just common sense to check it.


_In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity._

0 for 2


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> So, no source for your claim and you're butthurt?


for drivers:

*What is the age limit for riders using the app?*
In most cities a rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an Uber account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride. However, in select cities Uber does support minors on the platform. To find out if your city allows riders under 18 check uber.com/Family

As a driver-partner, you should decline a ride request if you believe the person requesting the ride is under 18. When picking up riders, if you feel they are underage, you may request they provide a driver's license or ID card for confirmation. If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> You truly are gifted. This research took me 3 seconds through a website called Google. https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/


That's for riders, not drivers. We didn't agree to that TOS. We've covered this.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> That's for riders, not drivers. We didn't agree to that TOS. We've covered this.


Read the posts. I did the driver TOS after that post...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> for drivers:
> 
> *What is the age limit for riders using the app?*
> In most cities a rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an Uber account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride. However, in select cities Uber does support minors on the platform. To find out if your city allows riders under 18 check uber.com/Family
> ...


Yes, they are suggesting you don't carry them. They also suggest you hand out water and mints and open doors.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Read the posts. I did the driver TOS after that post...


No, you quoted a driver help response making a suggestion. Should, may, please.

The driver TOS doesn't even contain the word minor.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, they are suggesting you don't carry them. They also suggest you hand out water and mints and open doors.


What don't you understand?

"if you feel they are underage, you may request they provide a driver's license or ID card for confirmation. If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride."


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> What don't you understand?
> 
> "if you feel they are underage, you may request they provide a driver's license or ID card for confirmation. If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride."


May. May request.


Nothing in the driver TOS. 
Nothing in the insurance certificate. 
In over 3 billion rides, not a single driver deactivated for carrying a minor. (Some states do specifically say no picking up minors)
In over 3 billion rides, not a single reported incident of a minor not being covered. 
Question: if we are forbidden from carrying minors, why would Uber need to tell you not to in specific states?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This is one of those answers in search of a problem.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I always cancel when I drive up and see miners. Always covered with coal dust (impossible to remove from cloth seats) and, if they bring their tools with them, their pick axes rip up the seats and scratch the trim. No way I'm picking them up.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> In over 3 billion rides, not a single driver deactivated for carrying a minor. (Some states do specifically say no picking up minors


Prove it.

You're a 52 year old Uber driver, you seem like a smart guy. Show me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Prove it.
> 
> You're a 52 year old Uber driver, you seem like a smart guy. Show me.


I've come to every one of these minor threads and asked the same question. Show me one driver who's ever been deactivated or one driver who's had insurance denied for transporting a minor. I'm still waiting.

I'm not suggesting to anybody that they ought to carry minors. I'm just suggesting that those who are opposed to it so vehemently simply don't really know what they're talking about.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've come to every one of these minor threads and asked the same question. Show me one driver who's ever been deactivated or one driver who's had insurance denied for transporting a minor. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm not suggesting to anybody that they ought to carry minors. I'm just suggesting that those who are opposed to it so vehemently simply don't really know what they're talking about.


In was actually told by a James river insurance advisor that the minor would not be covered if they were not accompanied by an adult. She said they would give them a few hundred dollars but if it goes beyond that they would not cover.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

What if an African American 17 year old without an ID is the rider? Then you're screwed if you pick up and screwed if you don't.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> "But Officer, she said she was 23!" lol


Not a very good analogy., there is a BIG difference between driving a 17 year old girl and having sex with one. If Uber deactivated a driver for transporting a 17 year old girl that looked older, f*ck them. I'm not going to ID any of my passengers ever, I'm ride share driver, not a cashier at a liquor store.

Besides, Uber is all about privacy anyway. The passengers full name and address aren't my business. No passenger is going to show me their ID and I don't blame them, I wouldn't show an Uber driver mine either.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> In was actually told by a James river insurance advisor that the minor would not be covered if they were not accompanied by an adult. She said they would give them a few hundred dollars but if it goes beyond that they would not cover.


If they gave them a few hundred dollars then they would be admitting liability. You understand that, right?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is what she said exactly. My bad I read the email wrong. In ca there is no coverage.
Assuming they cover in the particular state it happens, they would pay off the initial few hundred dollars, but if it is more than that, it would have to rely on PIP.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Here is what she said exactly. My bad I read the email wrong. In ca there is no coverage.
> Assuming they cover in the particular state it happens, they would pay off the initial few hundred dollars, but if it is more than that, it would have to rely on PIP.


If Uber is paying off a few hundred dollars to an unaccompanied minor, or anything else, then they are acknowledging that it was a valid Uber trip, yes? A trip they are liable for.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If Uber is paying off a few hundred dollars to an unaccompanied minor, or anything else, then they are acknowledging that it was a valid Uber trip, yes? A trip they are liable for.


Uber is not James river...
That is what I was told. I highly doubt she was lying. I emailed them. I gave you proof of what they would do in that scenario. Maybe instead of questioning the validity of it, you can ask James river yourself. Until then, I am pretty sure this is the most credible answer there is backed up by a representative from James river, not just uber support.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Uber is not James river...
> That is what I was told. I highly doubt she was lying. I emailed them. I gave you proof of what they would do in that scenario. Maybe instead of questioning the validity of it, you can ask James river yourself. Until then, I am pretty sure this is the most credible answer there is backed up by a representative from James river, not just uber support.


I'm not questioning what you posted. I'm just not sure you understand what it means.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'm not questioning what you posted. I'm just not sure you understand what it means.


so what does the representative mean by california does not have PIP then, as well as the minors personal health insurance would be applied and not James river?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've come to every one of these minor threads and asked the same question. Show me one driver who's ever been deactivated or one driver who's had insurance denied for transporting a minor. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm not suggesting to anybody that they ought to carry minors. I'm just suggesting that those who are opposed to it so vehemently simply don't really know what they're talking about.


Your post is an appeal to ignorance. You're totally in the wrong.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> Your post is an appeal to ignorance. You're totally in the wrong.


It's not a logic fallacy to ask for evidence. It's only a logic fallacy if I said your lack of evidence proves you wrong. I said that no one here has ever shown me a case where a driver has been deactivated or insurance has been denied due to transporting a minor. That is absolutely correct. If you bring that evidence you'll prove your argument to be true.

I've been very careful not to claim that minors are insured by Uber. Because I have no evidence for that. What I have done is challenge those who claim to know the opposite, and ask for their evidence. Do you have any?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

More than likely Uber just has the 18 and up policy to justify having lesser levels of background checks.

Some states may require a child abuse screening prior to allowing someone to work in a school, transport children ect, and THIS *might* be what uber is trying to avoid.

They may just have thrown that in so that they could not be required to screen out child abusers... ect.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's not a logic fallacy to ask for evidence. It's only a logic fallacy if I said your lack of evidence proves you wrong. I said that no one here has ever shown me a case where a driver has been deactivated or insurance has been denied due to transporting a minor. That is absolutely correct. If you bring that evidence you'll prove your argument to be true.
> 
> I've been very careful not to claim that minors are insured by Uber. Because I have no evidence for that. What I have done is challenge those who claim to know the opposite, and ask for their evidence. Do you have any?


What you're doing is in fact a logical fallacy. It would be like me saying unless you can show me someone from Antartica, Antartcia doesn't exist.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> More than likely Uber just has the 18 and up policy to justify having lesser levels of background checks.
> 
> Some states may require a child abuse screening prior to allowing someone to work in a school, transport children ect, and THIS *might* be what uber is trying to avoid.
> 
> They may just have thrown that in so that they could not be required to screen out child abusers... ect.


I don't think Uber would want someone convicted of doing something with a child driving adults around, let alone children.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman, I have come to agree with you. I have found no evidence of any driver being deactivated or given a warning for transporting an unaccompanied minor.

However it is against the ToS, so I will not transport unaccompanied minors. If the pax looks to be 18+, says they are the requestor (by name) I have no problem taking them.

If however they admit to being under 18 or that they are using Mom or Dad's account I will not take them unless an adult comes with them.

From the start I thought you were wrong and I would prove it. But I could not. You make a good point, thank you .


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've come to every one of these minor threads and asked the same question. Show me one driver who's ever been deactivated or one driver who's had insurance denied for transporting a minor. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm not suggesting to anybody that they ought to carry minors. I'm just suggesting that those who are opposed to it so vehemently simply don't really know what they're talking about.


Uber and Lyft both say don't carry minors. Doing so will lead to some sort of reprimand from them. Whatever that is, it's music to my ears cause I hate minors.

Here is my take... I take the fact that I HATE minors, hate their fares and I put it together with the company saying I cannot take them and it makes it one big convenience.

So, it's not about taking minors. It's the fact that most drivers don't like dealing with them due to their (generally) short trips, shitty personalities and non-tipping habits.

Put it this way, I will make this make this really simple for you. A small child is dared by his friends to go pick up a piece of dog shit with his bare hands on the playground during recess. Just before he goes to pick it up the teacher on duty yells "leave it alone!" Much to the relief of the boy, he didn't want to pick up the shit AND he was told not to either.

Make sense?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Prove it.
> 
> You're a 52 year old Uber driver, you seem like a smart guy. Show me.


You can't prove a negative. I'm certain this is news to you, but it's a fact.

Zero news reports or posts = it didn't happen unless you have proof. You don't. We've covered this. You made it up.

I drive solely by choice. You should build yourself a life instead of spreading UberMyths and assuming you know anything about others.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Coachman, I have come to agree with you. I have found no evidence of any driver being deactivated or given a warning for transporting an unaccompanied minor.
> 
> However it is against the ToS, so I will not transport unaccompanied minors. If the pax looks to be 18+, says they are the requestor (by name) I have no problem taking them.
> 
> ...


Uber and lyft won't deactivate for that because it is not their job to enforce these rules. Check your states regulation.
For example...
You cannot deny a ride at an airport because of geograpical destination, but people do it everyday, but you can deny a ride based on destination other times. 
In Seattle you cannot smoke in your car, you must help with luggage that is less than 50lbs. 
Like I said though. Uber does not enforce the rules.
Does uber deactivate you for not putting your trade dress up?
No they dont, but technically you can get ticketed for it in a lot of cities.

And asking evidence about a child being denied an insurance claim. An insurance advisor from James river, which is ubers insurance, told me the child's personal insurance would have to take over.

The question I asked James river was very specific as well. I said what would happen if I was in a hit and run accident that was not my fault and the other person got away. While there was a child in my car without being accompied by an adult.
Granted this would most likely never happen.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> And asking evidence about a child being denied an insurance claim. An insurance advisor from James river, which is ubers insurance, told me the child's personal insurance would have to take over.


There's not a chance they wouldn't cover. It's not a listed risk anywhere, not on the certificate, not in the TOSs, has never happened in 3,000,000,000 rides, and would be a media shit storm. I've contacted James River and they don't discuss Uber's insurance policies.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've come to every one of these minor threads and asked the same question. Show me one driver who's ever been deactivated or one driver who's had insurance denied for transporting a minor. I'm still waiting.
> 
> I'm not suggesting to anybody that they ought to carry minors. I'm just suggesting that those who are opposed to it so vehemently simply don't really know what they're talking about.


It's all UberMyth. People keep saying it until you ask them to show you their supporting evidence. Just a single deactivated diver or minor not covered...

Uh, well, but, the rider TOS says, uh...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

It's just risk assessment. Uber is completely within their right to terminate contracts with anyone transporting children. That being said, it happens so frequently that doing so would deplete the number of active drivers which is something already in too much churn already.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> You can't prove a negative. I'm certain this is news to you, but it's a fact.
> 
> Zero news reports or posts = it didn't happen unless you have proof. You don't. We've covered this. You made it up.
> 
> I drive solely by choice. You should build yourself a life instead of spreading UberMyths and assuming you know anything about others.


Then prove the positive. Prove that Uber drivers are allowed to pick up people who don't have accounts.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that a guy, using the name of a prominent porn star, is advising people on who to pick up and transport?


Peter North taught me about many techniques other than Uber. My wife is so happy


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then prove the positive. Prove that Uber drivers are allowed to pick up people who don't have accounts.


OK.

*Can I request rides for friends?*
_
You can use your app to request a ride for someone else. Enter your friend's pickup location and destination.

Once the ride request has been accepted, it's helpful to contact the driver and confirm your friend's details.

Your app includes features that help you share trip details with your friend. You can share the driver's ETA and send status updates.

You can also take a screenshot of your app's screen displaying the driver's name, license plate number, and vehicle make and model. Sending this screenshot will help a friend confirm the driver and vehicle at the pickup location.

Please note it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else.
_
The driver is also not restricted in any way from picking up non-account holders.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> What you're doing is in fact a logical fallacy. It would be like me saying unless you can show me someone from Antartica, Antartcia doesn't exist.


If that was my argument you'd be right it's a logic fallacy. But for the second time, THAT'S NOT MY ARGUMENT. No, my argument is along these lines: Unless you can show some evidence that the continent of Arctangia exists, you shouldn't go around on message boards scaring people about Arctangia.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> OK.
> 
> *Can I request rides for friends?*
> _
> ...


This isn't proof of that. It doesn't say if the friend needs to be an account holder or not.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If that was my argument you'd be right it's a logic fallacy. But for the second time, THAT'S NOT MY ARGUMENT. No, my argument is along these lines: Unless you can show some evidence that the continent of Arctangia exists, you shouldn't go around on message boards scaring people about Arctangia.


And we're all in agreement that evidence was provided.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> And we're all in agreement that evidence was provided.


Show me a driver who's been deactivated for transporting a minor. Or a driver who's had insurance declined after being involved in an accident while transporting a minor.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Show me a driver who's been deactivated for transporting a minor. Or a driver who's had insurance declined after being involved in an accident while transporting a minor.


You're into a logical fallacy again.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> You're into a logical fallacy again.


I'm not going to explain it to you for a third time.


----------



## equity (Dec 12, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Wait.... So you reported these minors, and Uber warned you that you could get in trouble ???
> So wtf did they think you were reporting them for ?


Good to know...I get pings from these schools at release time often. Most of the time they are no-shows. One time, the pax had pinned their location and the little girl was standing right there in the exact spot staring at her cell. Nobody else was around -- it had to be her. She looked up and saw me and ran. I will never even drive into a school zone again unless I have called and confirmed it is an adult. I can hear it on the news, now -- "A strange man was trying to pick up kids at the middle school on Main today! Here is an image of his car!"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

equity said:


> I can hear it on the news, now -- "A strange man was trying to pick up kids at the middle school on Main today! Here is an image of his car!"


Show me any Uber driver who's ever been reported on the news for "trying to pick up kids at the middle school..."


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Show me any Uber driver who's ever been reported on the news for "trying to pick up kids at the middle school..."


This is close.
http://patch.com/illinois/orlandpark/suspicious-person-turned-out-be-uber-driver-looking-fare

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2015/09/02/...for-suspicious-man-who-came-to-middle-school/

I am assuming these drivers though did not have emblems up.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Show me any Uber driver who's ever been reported on the news for "trying to pick up kids at the middle school..."


Who cares? Really, who does?

The point is, Uber and Lyft both say do not pick up minors or there could be penalties. Regardless if there is or not why would you WANT to pick up these kids?? They usually go a few miles, play shitty music, never tip and are awkward socially.

Stop trying to think you're the big detective and have it all figured out.. you should be thankful you're told not to pick up these rides


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Who cares? Really, who does?


You apparently. You started this thread to tell everybody else what to do.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You apparently. You started this thread to tell everybody else what to do.


I do it as a public service, Coachman. Letting people know that picking up minors is not allowed. Some find it refreshing they don't have to deal with minors again.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I do it as a public service, Coachman. Letting people know that picking up minors is not allowed. Some find it refreshing they don't have to deal with minors again.


The high school kids I've driven have all been great riders. Never a complaint.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The high school kids I've driven have all been great riders. Never a complaint.


And that's great...


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

This has been a serious pet peeve for some time. Uber has proven time and time again they do not care by way of the same canned response every time I have reported. 
In fact Uber knows, as does the rider, that the next driver will take them. It's all about the money, to Uber, to the driver. 
Uber has the technology to block the rider from just requesting another Uber, but they do not. 
As for the driver, I can understand the need to make their time on the app as efficient as possible, added to that Ubers relentless hammering the rates ever lower will cause some drivers to turn a blind eye.
Uber could if it wanted to be a good corporate citizen put a big dent in this problem quite easily. 
Charge the rider's account a cancellation fee and 
pay the driver his due.
More rider account holders would get the message and more drivers would willingly comply.

They should deal with the "no car seat" issue in the same manner.

I have contacted the press, written emails, & even been on the radio ( call-in talk shows ) for these issues. I have yet to score victory but that just puts me closer to the one that will put this issue in Uber's face & the publics.
I could use some help.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I'm not going to explain it to you for a third time.


Of course not, you're not going to explain it at all because it's a logical fallacy & has no explanation.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I choose to not take unaccompanied minors because Uber and JR says not to. And I am fine with everyone who do take them. But I always wonder, When you pick up the kids, Do you offer them candy, before or after they get in your car?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Minors provide a valuable service to society , extracting minerals and other stuff from the earth that make our modern lives possible. 

Even my neighbor got in legal trouble for having relations with minor. They need human affection too. I don't understand the stigma in our society....

Stay safe

CC


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> The high school kids I've driven have all been great riders. Never a complaint.


Most of them will behave because they know, they are breaking the rules, and if they screw around, mom and dad lose the account, and the "free" access to transportation, then mom and dad will have to cart Junior around.


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Never pick up a kid without the parent getting in. When in doubt, card! I asked a kid once how he had an account (his, not his parents). He said he had his own debit card. I asked for his ID. He said he didn't have it on him. This was at his school, so he had to have at least his school ID. I told him about the user guidelines and age restrictions. He said he would report me for sexual assault if I didn't drive him to lunch (I never left my driver seat). I turned off the app right there, called the police, then walked into the school to talk with administrators. 

Sorry you spoiled f***, don't f*** with someone's livelihood or life. And other drivers out there, don't let these entitled pricks walk all over you. Report them! I always report them as fraudulent accounts or identity theft. 

Never, Ever drive someone who's under 18 without their parent in the car! You're just asking for a false accusation or charge against you!

If any person under 18 tries to get into your car unaccompanied, that account should be flagged and/or deactivated.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Apart from your fears of suffering an attack of the vapors, just exactly what is the problem with giving Junior a ride home from school?

As long as Uber sends me the call, I'll take them. Period.


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Apart from your fears of suffering an attack of the vapors, just exactly what is the problem with giving Junior a ride home from school?
> 
> As long as Uber sends me the call, I'll take them. Period.


Wow, you corporate robot! Let me put this as simply as possible:
-A child is in a car with a male driver.
-Kid does not like driver or service, for whatever reason
-Upon arrival at school, or at home from school; child goes to nearest teacher, principal, or parent
-Child claims driver did something inappropriate 
- Driver gets arrested posthaste 
- Male driver is guilty until proven innocent

If you say that's wrong, then you and I are living on two different planets there Chelsea... I mean Karen.

This is why; until Uber or Lyft issue dash cams for every driver, I will never take an unaccompanied minor. Period. I'll take the hit for a one star, a cancel, or acceptance rate. I will not allow some stuck up, entitled, spoiled little sumbitch to ruin my life and take me away from my own kids.

Furthermore, I have the user guidelines on my side, which say that no minor is allowed to have an account, or ride unaccompanied.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Apart from your fears of suffering an attack of the vapors, just exactly what is the problem with giving Junior a ride home from school?
> 
> As long as Uber sends me the call, I'll take them. Period.


It's all fine until that rape whistle goes off. Maybe now there's a rape app that sends an alarm to the nearest station.


----------



## equity (Dec 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Show me any Uber driver who's ever been reported on the news for "trying to pick up kids at the middle school..."


It would happen to me, at least around here -- in a minute! I wouldn't have thought about that until the experience where the little girl ordered the ride and then ran when she saw me. An old man in a car slowing down and talking to kids, and the kids running away? That is a recipe for somebody to be arrested. And they would have to sort out the Uber explanation later (likely story!), after the Amber Alert and after you've been convicted, or least after you have spent a few minutes face down on the pavement and a few days in cuffs being paraded around like a fish on a hook! If I get a call in a school zone again, I am not going in until after I actually talk to the rider on the phone and confirm they are an adult.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

equity said:


> It would happen to me, at least around here -- in a minute! I wouldn't have thought about that until the experience where the little girl ordered the ride and then ran when she saw me. An old man in a car slowing down and talking to kids, and the kids running away? That is a recipe for somebody to be arrested. And they would have to sort out the Uber explanation later (likely story!), after the Amber Alert and after you've been convicted, or least after you have spent a few minutes face down on the pavement and a few days in cuffs being paraded around like a fish on a hook! If I get a call in a school zone again, I am not going in until after I actually talk to the rider on the phone and confirm they are an adult.


There have been reports of that happening lol.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

This morning I picked up a lady along with her two children she brought a car seat for one got him strapped in and said I would like for you to take me to their school and bring me back home. She set the destination to the school we dropped off both children and then changed it to her home address and tipped me at the completion.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> This morning I picked up a lady along with her two children she brought a car seat for one got him strapped in and said I would like for you to take me to their school and bring me back home. She set the destination to the school we dropped off both children and then changed it to her home address and tipped me at the completion.


As long as the parent (or whoever's account it is, assuming they're 18+) is with them you're good.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> This isn't proof of that. It doesn't say if the friend needs to be an account holder or not.


It doesn't say because it isn't relevant. Your turn, show me any instruction from Uber that it's not allowed. You may want to check both TOSs, Uber help, and this forum or any other where a passenger or driver was warned or deactivated for giving these rides. Or I can save you the time because it's perfectly OK.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> The point is, Uber and Lyft both say do not pick up minors or there could be penalties.


False.

Please reference the penalties you claim Uber invokes.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> False.
> 
> Please reference the penalties you claim Uber invokes.


Besides the ones that have already been presented several times in this forum?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> It doesn't say because it isn't relevant. Your turn, show me any instruction from Uber that it's not allowed. You may want to check both TOSs, Uber help, and this forum or any other where a passenger or driver was warned or deactivated for giving these rides. Or I can save you the time because it's perfectly OK.


Your position is still a logical fallacy.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> Besides the ones that have already been presented several times in this forum?


Great! Point out just 1.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> Your position is still a logical fallacy.


A logical fallacy is claiming that not saying something is restricted means it is restricted.

_It doesn't say music isn't allowed so it isn't.
_
Using your logic, anything not listed as restricted is not allowed. No drinking water when you drive, no bathroom breaks, no breathing.

Still waiting on your sources. Any source other than UberMyth will do.

Show me any penalty in writing or real world experience for carrying a non-account holding passenger.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> A logical fallacy is claiming that not saying something is restricted means it is restricted.
> 
> _It doesn't say music isn't allowed so it isn't.
> _
> ...


Repeating the same wrong thing over and over again doesn't make it right, you're still presenting a logical fallacy.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> Repeating the same wrong thing over and over again doesn't make it right, you're still presenting a logical fallacy.


Amen


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> Repeating the same wrong thing over and over again doesn't make it right, you're still presenting a logical fallacy.


Sorry dude, if you can't even grasp the obvious fallacy of your contention, I can't help you. You're embarrassing yourself.

Let me know when you find that source.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> It's all fine until that rape whistle goes off. Maybe now there's a rape app that sends an alarm to the nearest station.


Any female passenger, or male for that matter, can accuse you of rape or sexual advances. You're no more likely to be accused by a minor than by any other lunatic you might pick up. Uber's not going to come to your defense in any case.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Sorry dude, if you can't even grasp the obvious fallacy of your contention, I can't help you. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Let me know when you find that source.


I can't because it doesn't exist, which is why you can't explain it and haven't even tried.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> I can't because it doesn't exist, which is why you can't explain it and haven't even tried.


Explain what? Why we are allowed to pick up non-account holders? Because we can, they tell pax they can do it, and there is no rule or penalty for doing so. What are you even talking about?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Explain what? Why we are allowed to pick up non-account holders? Because we can, they tell pax they can do it, and there is no rule or penalty for doing so. What are you even talking about?


The fact that you continually bring up a logical fallacy.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Demon said:


> The fact that you continually bring up a logical fallacy.


Ohhh, ok. I see now. You think Uber not restricting something actually means it does restrict it and that that isn't a logical fallacy. 

By the way, you brought it up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> The fact that you continually bring up a logical fallacy.


This seems to be your go to argument.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Ohhh, ok. I see now. You think Uber not restricting something actually means it does restrict it and that that isn't a logical fallacy.
> 
> By the way, you brought it up.


Now you're using ascription. 


Coachman said:


> This seems to be your go to argument.


It seems to be the go to for some people on the board.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> False.
> 
> Please reference the penalties you claim Uber invokes.


Look, I don't care if they are telling the truth or not. I HATE minors. So if anyone from Uber or Lyft wants to tell me NOT to pick up minors, it's music to my ears. How dense are you? I've said this 3 times now.

If you want to hang out at schools and hope to get a minor, good for you. I am sure you look really great creeping' on these kids


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

These idiots, namely Coachman and Ramzfanz (Touché') are like those kids in class that always had to go against the teacher for no logical reasoning. While they thought they were making this big point, they really looked like imbeciles to everyone else. They are the condo nazi's in the retirement community, the "neighborhood watch" fool that the cops secretly hate every time they get a call about a lose dog in their yard or the neighbor who parked on 1 inch of their lawn, or how little Johnny is riding his dirt bike for 2 minutes on the road to get to a trail. Pure slugs.

This thread should be a relief; who really wants to pick up a minor? In my area they are generally short rides and they never tip. So, it's music to my ears when I follow protocol from the rideshare company that I am contracted out to do rides for. Easy?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Last week I get a ping. I drive to ping. I arrive at ping. The destination was another vehicle. While double parked on a busy road a kids gets out of the car and gets into mine. The father comes over and says "you have the destination?"

I start ride and drive. The kid tells me that his sister threw up in the car, got some throw up on his arm. The kid is crying the whole time. I get the kid there safely. No issues. I spray fabreeze in my car.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Here you go



For you actually getting in trouble, the chances are nearly 1% imo. 

I never heard of anyone getting in trouble for taking a minor and most likely never will


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> These idiots, namely Coachman and Ramzfanz (Touché') are like those kids in class that always had to go against the teacher for no logical reasoning. While they thought they were making this big point, they really looked like imbeciles to everyone else. They are the condo nazi's in the retirement community, the "neighborhood watch" fool that the cops secretly hate every time they get a call about a lose dog in their yard or the neighbor who parked on 1 inch of their lawn, or how little Johnny is riding his dirt bike for 2 minutes on the road to get to a trail. Pure slugs.
> 
> This thread should be a relief; who really wants to pick up a minor? In my area they are generally short rides and they never tip. So, it's music to my ears when I follow protocol from the rideshare company that I am contracted out to do rides for. Easy?


Nope. We just tire of the misinformation mob.

This thread isn't a relief, it's misinformation. It's not protocol, you made it up.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Here you go
> 
> For you actually getting in trouble, the chances are nearly 1% imo.
> 
> I never heard of anyone getting in trouble for taking a minor and most likely never will


You can ask the illiterates at Uber CS 10 times and get 10 different answers. It's not a reliable source.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> These idiots, namely Coachman and Ramzfanz (Touché') are like those kids in class that always had to go against the teacher for no logical reasoning. While they thought they were making this big point, they really looked like imbeciles to everyone else. They are the condo nazi's in the retirement community, the "neighborhood watch" fool that the cops secretly hate every time they get a call about a lose dog in their yard or the neighbor who parked on 1 inch of their lawn, or how little Johnny is riding his dirt bike for 2 minutes on the road to get to a trail. Pure slugs.
> 
> This thread should be a relief; who really wants to pick up a minor? In my area they are generally short rides and they never tip. So, it's music to my ears when I follow protocol from the rideshare company that I am contracted out to do rides for. Easy?


I notice folks like you inevitably go for the personal attacks. Not a surprise here. Minor's are far less trouble than drunks. Or are you going to argue that point, too?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You can ask the illiterates at Uber CS 10 times and get 10 different answers. It's not a reliable source.


Even if it is a reliable source, I have never heard of any driver being deactivated nor ever will.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Even if it is a reliable source, I have never heard of any driver being deactivated nor ever will.


There are thousands of high school kids who ride Uber to and from school every day and Uber is well aware of it.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. We just tire of the misinformation mob.
> 
> This thread isn't a relief, it's misinformation. It's not protocol, you made it up.


Yep, you nailed it. This was all made up. Man, you 52 year old Uber drivers...can't get anything passed you!


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I used to think it was OK to pick up these kids.
> 
> Report them or they'll keep requesting for another poor uninitiated driver to come and pick them up. Don't be afraid to call them ahead of time if they're coming from a place that minors usually come from (i.e.. high school, middle school) and ask them their age.
> 
> ...


Yawn........... It's obvious that your new too uncle travis and his traveling road show. Yes or No, do you believe that Travis gives a rats a$$ ?. Uber who touts itself as a "technology company" was actually serious about such an issue could have easily have added a prompt to their app to acknowledge that pax is of legal age and if fraud was suspected then said pax account would be deactivated until documentation proving otherwise was received.
But here we are still believing that world is flat. Get Real Get Serious!
PSA: The day you where approved by uber is the day you should be thinking about your exit strategy.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Yep, you nailed it. This was all made up. Man, you 52 year old Uber drivers...can't get anything passed you!


I don't think I'm the first to point this out, but dude you have anger issues. And by judging by your photo of yourself you appear to be headed into politics.
Let me take a guess? Your the kind of guy who sits butt naked in a dark room wearing only a hockey mask pounding the keys on your laptop. Which has your photo as a screensaver.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Yawn........... It's obvious that your new too uncle travis and his traveling road show. Yes or No, do you believe that Travis gives a rats a$$ ?. Uber who touts itself as a "technology company" was actually serious about such an issue could have easily have added a prompt to their app to acknowledge that pax is of legal age and if fraud was suspected then said pax account would be deactivated until documentation proving otherwise was received.
> But here we are still believing that world is flat. Get Real Get Serious!
> PSA: The day you where approved by uber is the day you should be thinking about your exit strategy.


Wait...the world isn't flat?



KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> I don't think I'm the first to point this out, but dude you have anger issues. And by judging by your photo of yourself you appear to be headed into politics.
> Let me take a guess? Your the kind of guy who sits butt naked in a dark room wearing only a hockey mask pounding the keys on your laptop. Which has your photo as a screensaver.


This comment should be in my quotes... You are correct on most of what you said, minus the hockey mask. Is your wife still going to be "out of town" this weekend?


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Apart from your fears of suffering an attack of the vapors, just exactly what is the problem with giving Junior a ride home from school?
> 
> As long as Uber sends me the call, I'll take them. Period.


Uber emailed me and said I may be deactivated for transporting minors. It's also against their own rules that they made up. NOt they Uber follows rules, but they do deactivate people. On the post right above your post shows why some people are scared. We live in a country where people call the police when they see a youth walking alone. There's some crazy citizens out there when it comes to minors. I've driven minors, but I'm not that cautious of a person. But the post above yours isn't "vapors". Wealthy children are the worst monsters sometimes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

One time a few years back i spent 4 hours in an Orlando PD interrogation room.

I was "brought in for an interview" but they didn't ask me any questions beyond the detective watching my camera footage. I was never charged and needless to say I filed a Malicious Prosecution lawsuit and got paid off.

It's all about liability, cameras reduce your risk, not driving children reduces your risk.
Children say the darndest things, for the most ridiculous reasons you can imagine.

Had that been an uber trip... well I would have been deactivated and more than likely never been reinstated. Instead I got to spend an afternoon chillin in a police department interrogation room and got a hefty payoff.

Had i not had a camera it would have been an ordeal that lasted years and my life could have been destroyed. It also could have involved a multi million dollar lawsuit with whomever i was driving for. Also it could have been a massive PR mess.

Instead i'm the one who got a fat stack of cash.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I asked the kid how old he was (looked around 10) and he said 13. I told him not without an adult. That kid let loose with some foul language. Glad my door was still locked, he tried to get in.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

Where is the states on where you can pick up or not pick up minors? Because uber.com/Family leads to a dead page.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Terms of Service (ToS). you could search this forum or google it. Or read page 1 of this thread. Or read the other pages.


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

I drive in upscale middle class neighborhoods. A lot of the kids are privileged, have their own debit cards, their names appear on the app, so they have their own uber accounts. I have had mothers direct me to the local high school to pick up their kids. My rough guess is that a quarter of the rides in these areas are unaccompanied minors. When i discuss the issue with them, its a total surprise that we are not supposed to pick them up. I dont think checking IDs would be sufficient, as a number of them have fake ids so they can get into bars. Uber is just an accepted part of the transportion network around here. Nobody has ever said to me that other drivers have refused to pick them up. Parents are dropping kids off, with the full expectation that Uber will get them home.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Go4 said:


> I choose to not take unaccompanied minors because Uber and JR says not to. And I am fine with everyone who do take them. But I always wonder, When you pick up the kids, Do you offer them candy, before or after they get in your car?


Candy?, oh no. Just my standard pitch to all minors that in lieu of cash tips will accept blunts, bong hits, choice buds and is your mom single.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Rooster06 said:


> Wow, you corporate robot! Let me put this as simply as possible:
> -A child is in a car with a male driver.
> -Kid does not like driver or service, for whatever reason
> -Upon arrival at school, or at home from school; child goes to nearest teacher, principal, or parent
> ...


Dude !
Just give us the readers digest version instead of your long winded point of view. I do have a question, when you marched into the school admin ofc. did you have your pants pulled up to your armpits ?


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

Thus everyone is reminded that you should have forward and rear facing cameras (which I do) . Got that puppy after the first female pax threw up and passed out in my vehicle. Fortunately, I was able to wake her without incident.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Yep, you nailed it. This was all made up. Man, you 52 year old Uber drivers...can't get anything passed you!


*past

So no, you probably can't.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Guftawl said:


> Thus everyone is reminded that you should have forward and rear facing cameras (which I do) . Got that puppy after the first female pax threw up and passed out in my vehicle. Fortunately, I was able to wake her without incident.


Smelling salts for the win. They will freak out though.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

karenftx said:


> Where is the states on where you can pick up or not pick up minors? Because uber.com/Family leads to a dead page.


CA for sure. I think there's one other.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> *past
> 
> So no, you probably can't.


You are everything I described, aren't you? Passed is correct. Now hit the road... people need rides.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> You are everything I described, aren't you? Passed is correct. Now hit the road... people need rides.


past
past/
_adjective_

*1*.
gone by in time and no longer existing.
"the danger is now past"
synonyms: gone (by), over (and done with), no more, done, bygone, former, (of) old, olden, long-ago; 
_literary_of yore
"memories of times past"
_noun_

*1*.
the time or a period of time before the moment of speaking or writing.
"she found it hard to make ends meet in the past"
synonyms: formerly, previously, in days/years/times gone by, in former times, in the (good) old days, in days of old, in olden times, once (upon a time); More
*2*.
GRAMMAR
a past tense or form of a verb.
"a simple past of the first conjugation"
_preposition_

*1*.
to or on the further side of.
"he rode on past the crossroads"



Really, you make it just so easy. Put some effort into it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Uber emailed me and said I may be deactivated for transporting minors. It's also against their own rules that they made up. NOt they Uber follows rules, but they do deactivate people.


You're in CA. It's state law.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I can't believe this thread is still alive lol.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive lol.


People get really worked up about kids. Personally, I'd much rather take a high school kid home from school than take a stinky, irritable drunk home from a bar at 2am.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Guftawl said:


> I dont think checking IDs would be sufficient, as a number of them have fake ids so they can get into bars


If someone used a fake ID to get into your car you could at least plead ignorant. If a 12 year old gets in your car it's hard to play ignorant.



Coachman said:


> People get really worked up about kids. Personally, I'd much rather take a high school kid home from school than take a stinky, irritable drunk home from a bar at 2am.


Not sure you can compare the two since high school kids don't request rides at 2am.

Unaccompanied minors are terrible trips anyway, they usually go 2 or 3 miles home from school.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Not sure you can compare the two since high school kids don't request rides at 2am.


I guess the appropriate analogy would be an picking up an adult from work vs a high school student from school.

In terms of attitude they are very similar. Most likely you are going farther on a ride from someone you picked up from work though.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> People get really worked up about kids. Personally, I'd much rather take a high school kid home from school than take a stinky, irritable drunk home from a bar at 2am.


Here is what you risk: If you have an accident with a Unaccompanied minor; Uber will NOT cover it, your personal insurance will not cover it. The parents will get one of those TV advertising high budget lawyers. You will loose your car, your house, and will work the rest of your life paying a guaranteed annuity to that poor high school kid.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Smelling salts for the win. They will freak out though.


Nah. Let the cops spring for smelling salts.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RansomT said:


> Here is what you risk: If you have an accident with a Unaccompanied minor; Uber will NOT cover it, your personal insurance will not cover it. The parents will get one of those TV advertising high budget lawyers. You will loose your car, your house, and will work the rest of your life paying a guaranteed annuity to that poor high school kid.


Show me where an Uber driver has ever been sued by the parents of an unaccompanied minor.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Show me where an Uber driver has ever been sued by the parents of an unaccompanied minor.


Isn't it enough that Uber says no unaccompanied minors?

I just wish they would say no pukers, too!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Isn't it enough that Uber says no unaccompanied minors?
> 
> I just wish they would say no pokers, too!


They don't say that to the drivers.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> They don't say that to the drivers.


Have you not read this thread page 1 or the TOS?

Seriously Uber's TOS says No unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Show me where an Uber driver has ever been sued by the parents of an unaccompanied minor.


If this is what you have to resort to you know you're in the wrong.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> If this is what you have to resort to you know you're in the wrong.


Show me.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Show me.


Already have. Several times.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Show me.


http://wtop.com/virginia/2015/06/uber-sued-for-millions-after-assault-of-teenage-girl/

This just the first hit googling for it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Go4 said:


> http://wtop.com/virginia/2015/06/uber-sued-for-millions-after-assault-of-teenage-girl/
> 
> This just the first hit googling for it.


Thanks for playing but that's not what we're talking about.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Thanks for playing but that's not what we're talking about.


I'll disagree with you. The thread is about unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'll disagree with you. The thread is about unaccompanied minors.


It was not about molesting minors.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It was not about molesting minors.


This thread is about drivers protecting themselves from unaccompanied minors. Dashcams help and not taking them helps. No one thought it was about molesting minors till you brought it up. Please don't.

You keep asking for just one example of an unaccompanied minor's parents suing Uber.
That was just one example for you. And you respond with deflection.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Go4 said:


> This thread is about drivers protecting themselves from unaccompanied minors. Dashcams help and not taking them helps. No one thought it was about molesting minors till you brought it up. Please don't.
> 
> You keep asking for just one example of an unaccompanied minor's parents suing Uber.
> That was just one example for you. And you respond with deflection.


My whole conversation with Demon has been about insurance coverage. Thanks for popping in and sharing your opinion.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Have you not read this thread page 1 or the TOS?
> 
> Seriously Uber's TOS says No unaccompanied minors.


When did you have to sign or even read the rider's TOS to be an Uber driver?

What you read and signed doesn't even contain the word minor. That is your contractual obligation. The rider's is the TOS they signed. They are unrelated.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> If someone used a fake ID to get into your car you could at least plead ignorant.


You can plead ignorant to the driver's TOS.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> My whole conversation with Demon has been about insurance coverage. Thanks for popping in and sharing your opinion.


LOL. You're on a thread "Stop picking up minors" you ask, "show me one time uber has been sued for this."
Then you say "I wasn't talking about that."???

In real life are you really Lucy Ball?

Please let us know when you change the subject.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> They don't say that to the drivers.


They also don't say you can punch a client in the face.


Go4 said:


> Isn't it enough that Uber says no unaccompanied minors?
> 
> I just wish they would say no pukers, too!


I have read through documents. Uber doesn't say that. But where I live, the CPUC states that we cannot pick up minors.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> They also don't say you can punch a client in the face.
> 
> I have read through documents. Uber doesn't say that. But where I live, the CPUC states that we cannot pick up minors.


Good reading through all the documents. Under the user Terms of Service section 4 it says
"*User Requirements and Conduct.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. "

Kinda clear, you may not allow persons under age of 18 to receive services ... unless accompanied by you.

I am fine with all the drivers who give unaccompanied minors rides, I suggest they have Dashcams. Myself, I do not take unaccompanied minors, and I am ok with that too.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Go4 said:


> LOL. You're on a thread "Stop picking up minors" you ask, "show me one time uber has been sued for this."
> Then you say "I wasn't talking about that."???
> 
> In real life are you really Lucy Ball?
> ...


I love posters who pop into an 11 page thread and act like they own the place.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I love posters who pop into an 11 page thread and act like they own the place.


Again he just goes off topic. I have been contributing since page 3. You too have been active since page 5 though. Do you not look any of your "facts" up before posting? Really?

Coachman do you really have nothing to ad except for saying "I know you are, what am I?"

I know you're ok with picking up minors. Your reason is because you have never heard of parents suing uber over this.

I showed where uber has been sued. You respond by changing the subject.

Make a valid argument or back up your opinions with facts. I was seriously trying to help with your questions.

Not picking up minors is a very important topic.
If you take unaccompanied minors, have a dashcam.
If you don't want to risk having unaccompanied minors cancel them as rider no show since no adult rider was present.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Good reading through all the documents. Under the user Terms of Service section 4 it says
> "*User Requirements and Conduct.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. "
> 
> ...


That is user though. Not driver. That is the point I am saying. It indirectly says it. But in our contracts it doesn't. It literally doesn't say we cannot pick up minors. It says something about it in the CPUC documents for me because I am in California.
I am on your side, I was just stating that it literally doesn't say we cant, but it is implied.


----------



## Dawggirl (Feb 21, 2017)

PeterNorth said:


> Keep in mind you can drive around people with open alcohol containers, drugs and let's not forget the prostitutes but you cannot drive minors. Just so everyone is clear here and following the rules.


Hi Peter - Can you cite your source (within Uber policy)? Is this different from city to city? What constitutes a minor in this case? Do you card your riders and if so, how do you decide to do so?
...asking as a new driver.
Thanks!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Dawggirl said:


> Hi Peter - Can you cite your source (within Uber policy)? Is this different from city to city? What constitutes a minor in this case? Do you card your riders and if so, how do you decide to do so?
> ...asking as a new driver.
> Thanks!


The only source I have is there email telling me not to pick up minors. That is all I need to read since I hate minors and their rides. They are never good fares.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Ask for age. Once you hear any year starting with a 2, open the door and let them out.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

The reason you shouldn't pick up minors is that they are nearly always short rides for just a few bucks and there are never any tips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Go4 said:


> I know you're ok with picking up minors. Your reason is because you have never heard of parents suing uber over this.


My argument from the beginning of this thread has been about _insurance_. If you were paying attention during all the time you were in the thread you would have known that.

The claim in this thread by numerous posters has been that if you're involved in an accident with a minor Uber will not honor the insurance and you'll be sued by the minor's parents.

Show me where this has ever happened.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman look at my reply to you on Feb 4, on page 5.



Go4 said:


> Coachman, I have come to agree with you. I have found no evidence of any driver being deactivated or given a warning for transporting an unaccompanied minor.
> 
> However it is against the ToS, so I will not transport unaccompanied minors. If the pax looks to be 18+, says they are the requestor (by name) I have no problem taking them.
> 
> ...


Insurance isn't the main issue to me, TOS is my main issue with unaccompanied minors. Uber should change their rules to allow them.

You add a lot of positive stuff and I don't want you thinking I'm just arguing to argue with you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Coachman look at my reply to you on Feb 4, on page 5.
> 
> Insurance isn't the main issue to me, TOS is my main issue with unaccompanied minors. Uber should change their rules to allow them.
> 
> You add a lot of positive stuff and I don't want you thinking I'm just arguing to argue with you.


I have no problem with any driver who refuses to pick up unaccompanied minors. But Uber clearly looks the other way on this issue. I did a rough calculation that if just one minor student out of every other high school took an Uber to and from school that would be 36,000 rides a day. For the vast majority of drivers (who don't hang out on this message board) the issue of unaccompanied minors probably isn't anything that's ever crossed their mind.


----------

